# Pink on Blonde



## blondemafia76 (Nov 27, 2008)

Just call me.. Jem... Im truly outrageous. 


So a while back I posted a tut on how I got my hair so white. About a week ago, I did some pink underneath my layers.. I am so in looove with it. 

But I almost did the unthinkable... I almost went brunette on top.. I even bought the stuff... and then I couldnt do it.. Im just... a blonde... Hell, even my 4 wheeler is personalized... "BlondeMafia" is on it.. (btw.. its wicked.. white, with glitter and pink racks.. people think Im wayy to girly on it.. until they see me do a wheelie in the mud, make up never smears.. I'll post pics when it comes back from the shop, Im having pink led's put in it and some other painting work done.. but I digress...)

I couldnt do it.. I couldnt go brown. I looove brown hair, on other people. Its just not for me.

But we finally got a new camera, since our other one was stolen the other day, and took pics of my hair.. 

Please... excuse the ginormous pimple and what seems to be a double chin. This is after a loooong day and the hair is.. ugh, but you can see the color!!













Other people either love it, or hate it, but I love it. I have been doing weird things with my hair since before manic panic, and you had to use koolaide to do it.. HAHA.. I have just not done it in years. I love it!!


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 27, 2008)

I would steal your hair if I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blonde + pink = hoooooot!
I miss my blonde hair


----------



## lyttleravyn (Nov 27, 2008)

i love love LOVE it!!!


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 30, 2008)

i love love love pink & blonde together and i wish i could pull it off!  i essentially have the same look except straight and blonde underneath and black on top and i wish i could dye the blonde part pink!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and your 4 wheeler sounds bad ass!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 30, 2008)

I want blonde hairzzz! I'm going to look for your other post.


----------



## pianohno (Nov 30, 2008)

I could never, ever go brown - blonde's really do have more fun ! The pink looks hooot ! I had pink slices in my fringe and that looked nice but yours ? WOW ! smokin' hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## kimmy (Nov 30, 2008)

i love it!


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 30, 2008)

Love it! i'd love to be able to go blonde and add pink to it....but i dnt think i would ever suit that..my natural hair colour is black


----------



## aleksis210 (Dec 1, 2008)

okay first of all, that 4 wheeler sounds HOT! and I understand how you feel about brown hair ...I LOOOVE it on other people, but it sucks on me. I love the pink it's so bright!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 1, 2008)

love your hair! i always thought hot pink looked good on blonde!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks Yall!!
Its a bit much to maintain, but I work at home, so what the hell, its not a big deal. LOL. I love it. We went on a big four wheeling trip this weekend, and I sure did stand out. For all the right reasons... I forgot my camera, but other ppl took pics, you have to see them bc I have splotches of mud all over my face.. yet none of my makeup is smeared. That rules soooo much!


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 5, 2008)

Love the vibrancy of the pink!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 5, 2008)

this is what I did today.. more pink and bangs trimmed and brushed forward...

before I trimmed and brushed forward..
















I know!! I looked pissy.. but I wasnt, I swear!!


After


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 8, 2008)

i like it alot


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 8, 2008)

I LOVE it! What dye did you use for the pink?! I've got naturally dark brown hair that I have highlighted & then pinked... and then I dye the rest black... it's a long process, but I'm still trying to find my perfect pink. I've been using Pravana's Magenta, and that seems to be the best one so far, as it lasts a good 2 months. I've tried Paul Mitchell, Manic Panic, & Special Effects and they all beg for re-doing after less than a month.


----------



## Avozilla (Dec 11, 2008)

I love it.<3 Last unnatural color I did (well, on purpose. I accidently did fire engine red a few months ago) was lime green with forest green ends. 

I'm waiting until I get a job to do anything wild, just to keep my options open. I'm doing my boyfriend's hair Manic Panic's Hot Hot Pink soon (on a light brown, so it'll probably come out as a deep maginta.) I'm excited.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 11, 2008)

thats what I am using currently- hot hot pink..

s0- do you have pics of the pravana pink?? I have heard its not good, but I would loooove to see. Anything more perm would be super...


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 11, 2008)

Your hair is fabulous and totally looks like Jem's! I had pink, white and brown hair for a while but the pink washed into the white so bad that I couldn't deal after a while. Anyway, it looks amazing.


----------



## QueenEmB (Dec 13, 2008)

loves it!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_thats what I am using currently- hot hot pink..

s0- do you have pics of the pravana pink?? I have heard its not good, but I would loooove to see. Anything more perm would be super... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really? I love Pravana Vivids line! I use it on my clients when they want those punky colors. I have been doing a lot of purple lately though.
I do have to say no matter what your pink will fade out quickly, some faster than others though. It's the same as using red in your hair, the molecules are bigger than black, blonde, brown, etc. So, the bigger color molecules just "sit" on the cuticles of the hair. That's why it fades, your hair can't absorb the color very well. 
Have you tried a clearcoat? I have good luck with clearcoats. When I put RB slices in my hair I had to put one over, I didn't want the red to fade super fast. It also makes your hair shiney!!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 13, 2008)

Now THAT'S my kind of girl!

Extremely girlie but fierce and kick ass. I love the pink. If I didn't work at a school I'd be inspired to try it myself LOL


----------



## christinakate (Dec 13, 2008)

I really love it !
It suits you soo much.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 13, 2008)

Im going to try a clear coat- I think it will seal the color in more.... 

I need to get pravana- can you point me where I can buy, maybe online??? Id like to try them- its just hair color, lol I dont mind trying!!!

Thanks M.a.c.head and CK!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Really? I love Pravana Vivids line! I use it on my clients when they want those punky colors. I have been doing a lot of purple lately though.
I do have to say no matter what your pink will fade out quickly, some faster than others though. It's the same as using red in your hair, the molecules are bigger than black, blonde, brown, etc. So, the bigger color molecules just "sit" on the cuticles of the hair. That's why it fades, your hair can't absorb the color very well. 
Have you tried a clearcoat? I have good luck with clearcoats. When I put RB slices in my hair I had to put one over, I didn't want the red to fade super fast. It also makes your hair shiney!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
do u have much luck with the pravana vivids staying? I had a friend who used the purple ALL over her head (effing hot too) and it faded like a mofo. Do u mix it like they say (no developer) or do u play with it a little? I really want blue black hair but i was gonna use Shades. Only because Im scared that the Vivids are gonna fade faaaaaast. And after the Vivids u use a clear coat to seal it? It sounds like a very...obvious idea but wedont do many crazy colors at my salon so theres not much talk of this--people either get a color gloss or a clear gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_Im going to try a clear coat- I think it will seal the color in more.... 

I need to get pravana- can you point me where I can buy, maybe online??? Id like to try them- its just hair color, lol I dont mind trying!!!

Thanks M.a.c.head and CK!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ur hair is some of the hottest Ive seen. As far as I know,pravana is professional only, and Im not sure u could get it. I know the beauty supply we get ours from is licensed professionals only. I COULD BE WRONG THOUGH.
If Im right, and u do need to be a professional,i could do a cp for u. The tubes are cheeeeeeap 3.99 for 3 0z.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 15, 2008)

ooooo could you????? that would be awesome, I want to try... and since you are in the biz.. whats a good clearcoat to seal with.. I just want it to last. 

Thanks for the compliment, I loooooooove my hair!!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread (I'm subscribing now!)

I get mine done black w/the pink highlights... takes awhile to do everything, but it looks good when it's done. I'm actually going on Thursday again, so I'll take pics then.

The Pravana dye is the only one that's had any staying power in my hair (naturally a medium to dark brown)... I had done the Paul Mitchell pink color, and within 2 weeks it needed to be redone.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_do u have much luck with the pravana vivids staying? I had a friend who used the purple ALL over her head (effing hot too) and it faded like a mofo. Do u mix it like they say (no developer) or do u play with it a little? I really want blue black hair but i was gonna use Shades. Only because Im scared that the Vivids are gonna fade faaaaaast. And after the Vivids u use a clear coat to seal it? It sounds like a very...obvious idea but wedont do many crazy colors at my salon so theres not much talk of this--people either get a color gloss or a clear gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ur hair is some of the hottest Ive seen. As far as I know,pravana is professional only, and Im not sure u could get it. I know the beauty supply we get ours from is licensed professionals only. I COULD BE WRONG THOUGH.
If Im right, and u do need to be a professional,i could do a cp for u. The tubes are cheeeeeeap 3.99 for 3 0z._

 
I havent really experimented with it, since it doesn't need a developer. I just put it on, lol! I will have to post a picture of my friends hair. I am retouching it tonight.
It really depends on your hair. If your cuticle is completely blown open, then it will fade faster. I really would have to sit and think to see what pre-pigment would work with purple. Probably a V (violet). Whats nice with purple is that you only need to lift to a level 7. Pink you need to be a 8, preferably a 9. 
Oh btw, my FAVORITE bleach is Paul Mitchell w/ 30vol developer. I have medium/thick hair & is somewhat porous & I lift white in 10 minutes or so. I never really have to tone, but when I wasn't it ashy I will tone.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_ooooo could you????? that would be awesome, I want to try... and since you are in the biz.. whats a good clearcoat to seal with.. I just want it to last. 

Thanks for the compliment, I loooooooove my hair!!_

 
I could pick one up too! I always am at Cosmo Prof. There is pink and magenta in the Pravana Vivids.
I have used Goldwell's clear coat on my hair at school. That's the ONLY thing I like from Goldwell. You can do it every couple of weeks. I think you will be pleased.


----------

